# Google Hates GBATemp and Fileden



## Recorderdude (Mar 4, 2011)

Was posting in the beyond good and evil thread when this popped up. Google doesn't like fileden so it doesn't like GBATemp. Perhaps the temp can find a different sponsor/afiliate?

Or maybe it's just google being retarded. But if this keeps on coming up it's going to be a major pain in the ass for chrome-using tempers.


----------



## monkat (Mar 4, 2011)

Cool story, bro.


----------



## lukecop80 (Mar 4, 2011)

Hasn't this happened before


----------



## Javier78 (Mar 4, 2011)

It's either Mddy's sig or avatarYup, his avatar is hosted on fileden. Nothing to do with Gbatemp's sponsors/affiliate.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 4, 2011)

i got that aswell so i didn't go to the web page and closed it, hopefully the offending malware problem is sorted soon.


----------



## Costello (Mar 4, 2011)

so whose avatar/sig is this?


----------



## Javier78 (Mar 4, 2011)

Mddy's avatar. Nothing seems wrong with the page though (besides the obvious warning),


----------



## twiztidsinz (Mar 4, 2011)

AdBlock Plus and NoScript.
Like a condom for the internet.


----------



## Costello (Mar 4, 2011)

avatar removed, let me know if it still does that


----------

